# Brown fuzzy algea and some long green stuff



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Perhaps you are running too much lights without co2, inconsistent co2 (since you've turned it off) would lead to algae along with bright lights. Are you still dosing the same amount of ferts as when you were using co2?


----------



## fleshwound (Jan 26, 2011)

I was dosing flourish iron, but I stopped when I ran out of co2 as well. Ive added red cherry shrimp too so I wasn't sure if I could still dose it? Im not sure what to do I keep up on water changes but when I do it kicks up a lot of debris. Can anyone identify it from the pictures I took?


----------



## fleshwound (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there anything safe for my shrimp that I can dose?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had that brown fuzzy algae on my moss, and the stuff on the bottom does look like diatoms, exactly what I had. The green stuff is either green thread algae or cladophora. Nerite snails would eat the diatoms, nothing I have ever tried really eats the brown fuzz, the shrimp (while they were alive) never touched it. The best way is to manually remove it with a toothbrush by twirling it.

Visit this algae guide: http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php

I've dose regular Flourish and Excel and my shrimp seemed okay, that is until they were all prison raped and eaten by my fish. I have since stopped trying to keep shrimp.

I think copper is the only thing that truly affects shrimp, and most of these ferts have such minute traces of copper that it should never be a problem. None the less, dose less and see what happens. Just my short amount of experience, and from what people are saying online. So take it with a small grain of salt.


----------

